# Betta turning gold???



## meowrisa (Jun 3, 2015)

So ive had my betta for about two weeks and I noticed a few days after getting him in his new tank he developed two gold scales on his gill flap on one side that u can really only see with the flash on. 

Now his chin is turning gold, same thing as the other scales with only being noticeable in light. Hes dark blue with dark red front fins. I know darkening is a sign of good health and lightening is bad but what about a whole new color popping up?


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

He could have some marble in him, in which case, color change is normal. As long as the gold doesn't look like flakes or dust all over his body(which is velvet), it's probably color change. My betta sounds similar in color to yours and he actually just got a gold scale on his side today after a year of me having him. It seems his stomach is also doing the same. My favorite color change has always been this one because the change was just so drastic(And funnily enough, the change started with the gills as well)

(I don't know if this member is still around, I'll ask for the link to be removed if there's any objection to it.)

http://ultimatebetta.blogspot.ca/2012/03/my-ever-changing-freddy.html


----------



## meowrisa (Jun 3, 2015)

Reccka said:


> He could have some marble in him, in which case, color change is normal. As long as the gold doesn't look like flakes or dust all over his body(which is velvet), it's probably color change. My betta sounds similar in color to yours and he actually just got a gold scale on his side today after a year of me having him. It seems his stomach is also doing the same. My favorite color change has always been this one because the change was just so drastic(And funnily enough, the change started with the gills as well)
> 
> (I don't know if this member is still around, I'll ask for the link to be removed if there's any objection to it.)
> 
> http://ultimatebetta.blogspot.ca/2012/03/my-ever-changing-freddy.html


wow thats an amazing transformation i wonder if my boy will do that! 

ya its nor flakey or dusty, when i shine the light on him i can tell its his scales, i hope he turn even more gold!

so even simple veil tails can have the marble gene?


----------



## Kyle15 (Apr 22, 2015)

Yes. Marble is a skin pattern


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I doubt he's a marble, he sounds like he's just getting a little pale or it's iridescence.

Here's a few pics. I'd load them directly here, but they'd stretch the page heavily. So just click the links
https://theaccidentalpeach.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/0111.jpg
https://theaccidentalpeach.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/0071.jpg


----------

